# REW/1616M/Windows7



## Rairun (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi all,
Does anybody here use REW with 1616M sound card and Windows 7? I can't calibrate my sound card right. Can anyone tell me how to set things in Patchmix and Windows? I've been working on it for hours, no luck:help:.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Well not actually owning any E-MU products limits any help I can offer, but ( some things that you should know ) ;

(i) ( in the PC world ) ; REW doesn't recognize ASIO drivers ( only WDM type ) .

(ii) REW(s)' sampling rate is limited to 44.1K or 48K .

(iii) ( in the MAC world ) ; A Mac running REW with a FireWire based SoundCard is rarely/never successful .


Read the following carefully ;



the E-MU OP Manual said:


> *
> WDM Recording and Playback Behavior*
> 
> - WDM recording and playback is supported at all PatchMix sample rates.
> ...


- As you can see, when running PatchMix with WDM drivers, you'll want to configure ( limit ) Patchmix to a 44.1 or 48K Sample Rate ( & then match this choice to the same rate within REW / or they won't "talk" ) .

<> cheers 

ps; Do a forum search for 1616M . A few things turn up / though none of them terribly helpful .


----------



## Rairun (Dec 9, 2010)

If there's no advantage of using 1616M over Realtek HD Audio for REW, then I'll use Realtek because I'm tired of trying to set things right with E-MU.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What mic are you using for measuring? If you need phantom power, the Realtek isn’t going to work.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Rairun (Dec 9, 2010)

I've bought ECM8000. For preamp, i can borrow PreSonus TubePre from my friend. It would work for measurement if i don't use tube drive, wouldn't it?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, if you can bypass the tube it would be fine.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Rairun (Dec 9, 2010)

I think the tube would be bypassed when Drive knob is set to zero. What do you think?
http://www.presonus.com/products/Detail.aspx?ProductId=16

Btw, could you please take a look at my other thread about calibrating Realtek?
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/36948-calibrating-realtek-hd-audio-windows-7-a.html


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Rairun said:


> I think the tube would be bypassed when Drive knob is set to zero.
> http://www.presonus.com/products/Detail.aspx?ProductId=16


Looks that way, but I can’t say for sure, having never used it.




> Btw, could you please take a look at my other thread about calibrating Realtek?
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/36948-calibrating-realtek-hd-audio-windows-7-a.html


John’s better with sound card calibration questions than I am.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Rairun (Dec 9, 2010)

I think I've figured out how to configure things in Patchmix for REW. Sound card calibration result is shown below. It's ok, isn't it? And I've included the link for the patchmix session for EMU users.
http://www.torecagli.com/Patchmix_Session.rar


----------



## Rairun (Dec 9, 2010)

Now it goes wrong, again. I absolutely didn't change anything, but after taking sound card calibration test a few more times i get the same problematic result. This is interesting because i didn't change anything.
But, I saved the proper calibration file before things go bad. Can i use that successful calibration file and skip to real measuring?


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

My guess is you have some feedback enabled of the input back to the output. This might also be some anomaly from the sampling rate. If you build the soundcard using the other sampling rate, does it look the same?

If you re-do the loopback calibration and post the impulse and scope plots, as JohnM described in this thread, that might help illuminate the problem. 

Bill


----------

